# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Как перенести базу товаров с картинками из УТ 11 в УТ11?

## ocikl

Не подскажите как можно перенести базу товаров с картинками из УТ 11 в УТ11? Какие есть варианты и какой самый лучший? С помощью обработки ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML не получается картинки не переносятся.

----------


## Spiraltist

через оле, но нужно самому писать обработку

----------


## ocikl

Это единственный выход? А готовых обработок нет?

----------


## Spiraltist

попробуй поискать в инете

----------


## AVS300

а через планы обмена не сделать? никто не пробовал?

----------


## sergtsa

В стандартной обработке есть подобное но я не понял как фотки массово вставлять.

----------


## ocikl

Массово встав и нельзя. Как это в обще ты представляешь?

----------


## sergtsa

> Массово встав и нельзя. Как это в обще ты представляешь?


Так же как и указываеш Взять наименование из столбца а файл с этим наименованием ........ привязать к этому товару

----------


## ocikl

Вот это хорошая идея! Вот где бы взять такую обработку?

----------


## spy832

> Вот это хорошая идея! Вот где бы взять такую обработку?


в этом видео показан пример переноса всего справочника товаров из одной 1с в другую
https://youtu.be/UDT0Qe5PUnc

посмотрите, должно помочь

----------

